# pork shoulder help



## windshield king (Jul 18, 2011)

4hrs at 230-240 probed and only at 126 do I need to throw it out? I think it was still frozen in the middle. did not inject.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 18, 2011)

How long into it before ya probed??

  Craig


----------



## windshield king (Jul 18, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> How long into it before ya probed??
> 
> Craig




after the 4hr mark


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2011)

Your OK. As long as it wasn't probed or injected, only the outside 1/2" has to reach 140 in 4 hours ( actually the new rules are 41-135 in 4 hours ). It should be done by now. How'd it turn out?


----------



## windshield king (Jul 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Your OK. As long as it wasn't probed or injected, only the outside 1/2" has to reach 140 in 4 hours ( actually the new rules are 41-135 in 4 hours ). It should be done by now. How'd it turn out?




thanks Al, that's what I thought but wanted some confirmation.   got done at 4am.looks good will post qview after work today


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2011)

Like Al & Craig said-----"No Problemo" !!!

That's why I advise people to not inject or probe before 3 hours!!!

That move Saved your Butt (Pun intended).
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 19, 2011)

Rest assured that what the above experts have said is to be taken with great confidence, as they would always lean towards the line of safety.  Smart men and make sure to send Q-View.

RIch


----------



## meateater (Jul 19, 2011)

Ditto ! Good to go.


----------

